# antenna pointing



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

wich way do i point the antenna in in philly


----------



## nuzzy (Aug 29, 2004)

up


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

It's an omnidirectional antenna, like nuzzy says, point it up and all should be well.


----------

